
Haproxy SSL Termination in Docker Using Letsencrypt – Jekyll Example - ilhicas
https://ilhicas.com/2018/04/07/Haproxy-ssl-termination-jekyll.html
======
aleks_me2
Nice article. I strongly suggest to use haproxy 1.8. Haproxy 1.8 support
HTTP/2 to the browers

~~~
ilhicas
Thank you @aleks_me2, will do a check on 1.8 version, thanks for pointing that
out.

